# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  جايگاه دانشگاه هاي کشور در حوزه ي فني – مهندسي در نظام هاي رتبه بندي بين المللي

## Parniya

*جايگاه دانشگاه هاي کشور در حوزه ي فني – مهندسي در نظام هاي رتبه بندي بين المللي
*
 سالانه بيش از 10 نظام رتبه بندي با معيارهاي متفاوت به رتبه بندي دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزشي و پژوهشي سراسر جهان و مناطق مختلف مي پردازند . رتبه بندي کلي موسسات آموزشي و پژوهشي به اوايل دهه ي اول قرن بيست  و يکم باز مي گردد , اما در سال هاي اخير توجه به سمت رتبه بندي هاي موضوعي بيشتر شده و هر کدام از اين نظام ها در صدد هستند تا موسسات آموزشي و پژوهشي را بر اساس موضوعات خاص طبقه بندي کنند . اما همه ي اين رتبه بندي ها مورد پذيرش اقشار مختلف جوامع علمي و نهاد آموزشي و پژوهشي نيستند و تنها تعدادي از آنها توفيق يافته اند تا دانشگاه هاي بزرگ و مهم به آنها توجه نشان دهند . با افزايش انتشارات علمي و پژوهشي در ايران , دانشگاه هاي کشور نيز در سال هاي اخير توانسته اند در فهرست دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزشي معتبر حضور پيدا کنند . دانشگاه هاي تهران , صنعتي شريف , تربيت مدرس , صنعتي اميرکبير , علم و. صنعت و علوم پزشکي تهران از جمله مهم ترين دانشگاه هاي ايراني هستند که نام آنها در فهرست برخي از نظام ها ديده مي شود. يکي از مهم ترين حوزه هايي که در ارتقا رتبه ي کلي دانشگاه هاي کشور موثر بوده است , حوزه ي علوم فني مهندسي است . از اين رو , در ادامه نگاهي به رتبه هاي کسب شده توسط دانشگاه هاي کشور در حوزه ي علوم فني مهندسي  در مهم ترين نظام هاي معتبر بين المللي خواهيم داشت . نظام رتبه بندي کيواس يکي از نظام هاي پراستناد رتبه بندي دانشگاه ها به شمار مي آيد که نهاد هاي آموزشي و پژوهشي را به هدف آگاهي بيشتر دانشجويان از جايگاه هاي دانشگاه هايي که براي تحصيل انتخاب مي کنند از سال 2004 رتبه بندي مي کند . از اين رو , اشتهار علمي و آکادميک دانشگاه ها و اعضاي هيئت علمي , بازار کار ميزان استنادها به انتشارات علمي , شاخص اچ و نظرات گروه هاي مختلف در رابطه با نهادهاي آموزشي و پژوهشي ازمهم ترين معيارهاي اين نظام براي رتبه بندي 200 دانشگاه برتر دنيا در پنج موضوع کلي در حوزه ي علوم فني- مهندسي و فناوري است . در ويرايش سال 2012 اين نظام , در حوزه ي علوم فني – مهندسي و فناوري تنها دو دانشگاه برتر ايراني هستند که نام آنها در فهرست 200 دانشگاه برتر دنيا وارد شده که نام دانشگاه تهران بالاتر از دانشگاه صنعتي شريف است . در اين نظام رتبه بندي , دانشگاه تهران با کسب رتبه ي 272 جهاني و دانشگاه صنعتي شريف با کسب رتبه ي 280 جهاني توانسته اند جايگاه خود را در فهرست دانشگاه هاي برتر دنيا تثبيت کنند  . در رتبه بندي موضوعي  کيو اس نيز دانشگاه هاي تهران و صنعتي شريف با کسب رتبه ي 151-200 در موضوع مهندسي عمران و سازه در فهرست 200 دانشگاه برتر اين حوزه موضوعي قرار داده شده اند . شايان ذکر است رتبه ي کلي دانشگاه تهران و دانشگاه صنعتي شريف در ويرايش 2012 اين نظام رتبه بندي نيز با رتبه ي 551-600 بالاتر از دانشگاه صنعتي شريف با رتبه ي +600 قرار گرفته است . نظام رتبه بندي شانگهاي نيز يکي ديگر از نظام هاي معتبر بين المللي براي رتبه بندي دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزشي و پژوهشي است که از سال 2003 راه اندازي شده است . تعداد محققان پراستناد , تعداد انتشارات علمي و تعداد مقالات چاپ شده در مجلات برتر دنيا و ميزان بودجه و منابع مالي از مهم ترين معيارهاي نظام رتبه بندي شانگهاي براي رتبه بندي 200 دانشگاه برتر دنيا در موضوعات مختلف است . در رتبه بندي کلي اين نظام دانشگاه تهران تنها دانشگاه ايراني است که در فهرست 500 دانشگاه برتر دنيا قرار دارد . دانشگاه تهران در سال هاي 2009 تا 2012 توانسته است به ترتيب رتبه هاي 402-501 , 401-500 , 301-400 و 301-400 را کسب کند . در آخرين ويرايش اين رتبه بندي درسال 2012 و در حوزه ي موضوعي علوم رايانه دانشگاه هاي صنعتي شريف , اميرکبير و تهران توانسته اند به ترتيب رتبه هاي 101-150 , 151-200 و 151-200 را به خود اختصاص دهند . دانشگاه استنفورد و دانشگاه ام آي تي در رتبه هاي اول و دوم در اين فهرست قرار دارند . رتبه بندي يورپ نيز يک نظام نوظهور براي رتبه بندي دانشگاه هاست که توسط کشور ترکيه منتشر و به روز مي شود .تاکيد عمده ي اين نظام بر ميزان توليدات علمي و استنادها , نشريات علمي و همکاري علمي است که از پايگاه وب آو ساينس اخذ مي شوند . در ويرايش اخير اين نظام رتبه بندي در سال 2012-2013 نام 15 دانشگاه ايراني در فهرست 1000 دانشگاه برتر دنيا در حوزه ي علوم فني – مهندسي , رايانه و فناوري به چشم مي خورد که نام دانشگاه تهران بازهم بالاتر از همه است . رتبه هاي بين المللي 10 دانشگاه برتر کشور از اين 15 دانشگاه در جدول زير آمده است .

 *10دانشگاه برتر ايران در حوزه ي فني – مهندسي , رايانه و فناوري در نظام رتبه بندي يورپ ترکيه*

     دانشگاه   / موسسه
   رتبه   ملي موضوعي
   رتبه   بين المللي موضوعي
   رتبه   کلي بين المللي

   دانشگاه تهران
   1
   94
   170

   دانشگاه صنعتي شريف
   2
   103
   498

   دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي
   3
   105
   226

   دانشگاه علم و صنعت
   4
   178
   911

   دانشگاه تربيت مدرس
   5
   254
   516

   دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان
   6
   277
   700

   دانشگاه شيراز
   7
   379
   676

   دانشگاه خواجه نصيرطوسي
   8
   460
   1192

   دانشگاه تبريز
   9
   519
   937

   دانشگاه فردوسي مشهد
   10
   532
   1003


 نظام رتبه بندي تايوان نيز از ديگر نظام هاي نوظهور بين المللي است که به معرفي 300 دانشگاه برتر دنيا در شش حوزه ي موضوعي مي پردازد . بهره وري پژوهشي , تاثير پژوهشي و کيفيت پژوهش دانشگاه ها و موسسات سه شاخص کلي هستند که اين نظام با استفاده از آنها دانشگاه ها و موسسات را رتبه بندي مي کند . در حوزه ي فني – مهندسي آخرين ويرايش نظام رتبه بندي ملي تايوان نام چهار دانشگاه ايراني به چشم مي خورد . باز هم دانشگاه تهران با کسب مجموعا 19.65 توانسته است ؛ رتبه ي اول ملي و رتبه ي 123 بين المللي را بدست آورد .  پس از دانشگاه تهران , دانشگاه هاي صنعتي اميرکبير , صنعتي شريف و علم و صنعت به ترتيب توانسته اند رتبه هاي بعدي ملي ذو 129 , 148 و 201 بين المللي در حوزه ي فني – مهندسي را کسب کنند . شايان ذکر است , دانشگاه ام آي تي و دانشگاه کاليفرنيا – برکلي رتبه هاي اول و دوم در اين فهرست 300 رتبه اي هستند . در رتبه بندي موضوعي جزيي تر اين نظام , دانشگاه تهران در موضعات علوم رايانه , مهندسي برق , مهندسي مکانيک , مهندسي شيمي و مهندسي عمران در جايگاه نخست کشور و جلوتر از ديگران قرار دارد. اما در موضوع علوم مواد دانشگاه شريف , در جايگاه اول و دانشگاه تهران در رتبه ي دوم قرار دارد .
 رتبه بندي ESI وابسته به وب آو ساينس (Web Of Science   ) يکي ديگر از نظام هاي رتبه بندي دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزشي و پژوهشي  است که به رتبه بندي مهم ترن و تاثيرگذارترين موسسات در 22 حوزه ي موضوعي مي پردازد . بنابراين دانشگاه هايي که عملکرد پژوهشي و توليدات علمي آنها ضعيف است در اين رتبه بندي طبقه بندي نخواهد شد .سه شاخصي که ESI براي رتبه بندي دانشگاه ها از آن استفاده مي کند , ميزان مقالات , ميزان استنادها , و سرانه ي استناد به هر مقاله در 10 سال اخير در پايگاه وب آو ساينس است . در حوزه ي فني – مهندسي اين نظام نيز دانشگاه تهران در صدر دانشگاه هاي ايران قرار گرفته و توانسته است بيشترين استناد و بيشترين ميزان سرانه استناد به هر مقاله را به خود اختصاص دهد . در حوزه ي علوم مواد دانشگاه صنعتي شريف با کسب بيشترين تعداد استناد و بيشترين ميزان سرانه ي استناد در جايگاه اول و دانشگاه تهران در جايگاه دوم ملي قرار دارند . در جدول زير جزييات بيشتري از عملکرد دانشگاه هاي کشور ارائه خواهد شد . جدول زير اطلاعات آن دسته از دانشگاه هايي را پوشش مي دهد که در ده سال اخير بيش از 500 مقاله در پايگاه مذکور منتشر کرده باشند .

 *
رتبه بندي دانشگاه هاي کشور در حوزه ي فني – مهندسي در نظام ESI*

     دانشگاه/موسسه
   علوم   فني - مهندسي
   علوم   مواد

   تعداد   مقالات
   تعداد   استنادها
   سرانه   استناد
   رتبه   جهاني (از1271)
   تعداد   مقالات
   تعداد   استناد ها
   سرانه   استناد
   رتبه   جهاني(از 717)

   دانشگاه تهران
   2495
   11652
   4.67
   136
   1107
   5662
   5.11
   268

   دانشگاه اميرکبير
   2494
   9737
   3.90
   171
   1037
   4330
   4.18
   335

   دانشگاه صنعتي شريف
   2671
   9016
   3.38
   191
   1127
   7224
   6.41
   207

   دانشگاه علم و صنعت
   2157
   7367
   3.42
   243
   699
   2761
   3.95
   495

   دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي
   2563
   7021
   2.74
   254
   1093
   3544
   3.24
   395

   دانشگاه تربيت مدرس
   1237
   5062
   4.09
   364
   557
   2540
   4.56
   531

   دانشگاه شيراز
   928
   4078
   4.39
   456
   --
   --
   --
   --

   دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان
   847
   3633
   4.29
   504
   846
   3957
   4.68
   365

   دانشگاه فردوسي مشهد 
   628
   1746
   2.78
   901
   --
   --
   --
   --


 



کانون

----------

